# Help!



## Hinton_Est94 (Apr 27, 2020)

got 2019 Honda foreman 500 sra foot shift. Put a 53% gear reduction in and now it will not pull it pulls some but not much. I tried to adjust clutch for ever never got any better. It will take every gear but it’s pretty much like it’s in neutral idk what else to do any advice is greatly appreciated!!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Man I wish I could help you. I just don't know enough about them to be much help.


----------



## Hinton_Est94 (Apr 27, 2020)

Yeah idk I’m stumped at this point! Usually do all my work but I’m about to take it to shop if I don’t have any luck here


----------

